# Celtic Manor 2010 course review May 2019



## welshjim22 (May 30, 2019)

I played the 2010 today on my own, i returned to the sport earlier this year after 4 years and despite probably hitting a few thousand range balls i have only played 3 rounds, 98 100 and 106.  I think the experience is certainly better suited to group golf.

I arrived at the front of the club house where i was checked in and clubs and trolley taken to the practice area.  I was shown in the direction of the changing rooms and told they were all free to use, i got Jim Furyk's.  I picked up a shotsaver which was well worth the Â£6 even with a skycaddie SG5.  The complimentary practice area was really good and quiet.  Range staff were friendly and invited me to tee off early so he could spread a few of us out as it was quiet.  The range though was a lot windier than the Celtic Manor Academy range i had just come from.  7 Iron was travelling 150ish but at 2010 i wasn't even making 100 yards.

Wind assisted the first two holes were playing a little easier 260 and 240 yard drives, normally about 220.  Missed both greens but chipping on and two putting both isn't bad for a 28 handicapper. Against the wind the 3rd and 4th weren't so easy. 4th driver tee shot 170yards straight.  Is it always this windy here?  Wind assisted i hit my all time longest drive of 280 yards on the 5th and hardest hole, GIR and 2 putt par.  After 13 holes of the back and forth with or against the wind things went bad on the 14th with 4 shots to get from under the lip of a bunker.  The walk to the 15th though is an up and down nightmare at this point i like to think this aided my pull left shot off the tee and complete balls up of the following holes.  16th tired at this point i mistakenly tried driver off the deck for second shot, i can play this shot well at the range.  Worked well only the fairway, beyond the large bunker blocking my view wasn't quite where i thought it was. 17th par 3 is a pig if you go right ground drops away with double stacked bunkers.  Bogey and then the final hole.  At this point i started to wonder is the negatives of having a golf buggy stuck to the path for the first 14 holes outweighed by the hilly nature of the final holes. I was wrecked.  Another short into the wind tee shot, i hit all clubs high.  This time driver off the deck was a good straight second which i then hit a fat shank into the rough.  Chipped out easy pitch over water and again another slog pushing trolley up a hill before 2 putting for a 104 round.  First 9 was 48 so disappointed by back 9 score.  A young lady took my bag to the front of the clubhouse whilst i collected my shoe and engraved golf bag tag.  All for a whopping Â£69.

In short the fairways and greens were great bunkers are large, i think the wind got me over a few that were in range and kept me short on opposite holes.  Course is a real test or at least i thought so.  I have previously many years ago organised a Golf monthly game at the London Golf club, both in my opinion are equal on quality with Celtic making more of a show of a few water hazards.  Would i pay the morning tee price of Â£161 no but at Â£69 i might make this a once or twice a year treat.   I have played both other Celtic manor courses and whilst i prefer the 2010 there isn't much in it.


----------



## *TQ* (May 31, 2019)

Brilliant review, I'm heading down there in August to play the 2010 and the Montgomerie. I was a little worried about the 2010 as I'd heard tales of 15 handicappers not breaking a hundred but I feel a bit better having read that!


----------



## IanM (May 31, 2019)

Get on the mailing list....always deals to be had....if you get on the 2010 on days without Corp/Charity/Groups, it is usually very quiet


----------



## sunshine (Jun 12, 2019)

Welcome back to golf - keep going and good luck!

Bit of a worry if you were wrecked after playing 15 holes with a trolley. First 14 holes at the 2010 are flat easy walking.


----------

